# Giling 60 brake upgrade on mk3 pros and cons , post only if you have ran them



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

Giling 60 brake upgrade on mk3 pros and cons , post only if you have ran them

Braking power
Driveablity (unsprung weight)


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lol anyone out there


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

They have more power, no doubt.

Yes they weigh more, and thus have more unsprung weight, I dunno about you, but driving down the highway in two identical cars except for the calipers, I don't think I'll be able to tell


----------



## bluntman220 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks , anyone with 1st hand experience


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yea, I'm into them. Overall if you use 11" Mk III rotors there's nothing lighter out there unless you go with Willwood or another aftermarket caliper that will need frequent rebuilds. 



petethepug said:


> The 60's _*do*_ have a reputation as boat anchors. Girling60 weigh 13lb. The OE girling54 weigh 8.5 lb.
> 
> In short you get to use the same master cylinder and pick up over 30% more pad area using the same Corrado rotor (that weigh 12.lb).
> 
> ...





petethepug said:


> Don't use the early Mk II Girling 54's from '88 on GTI/GLI and some Audi. They have smaller M7x1 vs. M10x1 bleed nips that tend to snap off in the caliper body. You'll also have pad clearance issues because the early girling 54 are designed for 256mm discs. I believe the issue can be fixed by running early girling 54 pads with less pad material which makes them thinner. Be sure to find the correct parts when your hunting at the wrecker.
> 
> Cross compatibility wise, the best bang for the buck is Girling 60. They were also used on the '05 up Chrysler Crossfire but only on the (supercharged) SRT-R version. Different caliper carriers were used, but the Crossfire still used the identical calipers from the Audi 90Q 20V, 5000T & V8Q of the 1990's Audi behemoths. The Audi carriers from the girling 60 calipers MUST be used to bolt up to the g60 or VR6 knuckles and OE discs. The girling 54 caliper carriers (oe Corrado) and girling 60 calipers will bolt up to all Corrado knuckles but wont fit because the offset wont fit over the disc.
> 
> ...






petethepug said:


> Noo no, no, it's girling 60 calipers not g60 calipers. So happy to be incorrect about Sebring rims not fitting over the girling 60. At least one of the posts I quoted said they no worky
> 
> OE g60 (Corrado) calipers are girling 54. The VR Corrado as well as some of the G/J used the girling 54. The early G/J used a version of girling 54 that has a thinner pad and smaller bleed nipple prone to snapping off. You'll see posts of owners doing caliper upgrades to girling 54 set ups from the early G/J and they can't get the caliper over the 11" vented g60 disc. Those early G/J girling 54 calipers were made for Mk II with solid 10.1" discs up front. The g60 & VR Corrado used thicker 11" vented discs.
> 
> ...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

bluntman220 said:


> Thanks , anyone with 1st hand experience


That is first hand experience...



My 4 lug MK2 vr swap...


----------

